# Why such a price range in steb centers?



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm looking at a MT2 spring loaded steb center









Why is a Sorby $85.00 vs one from Craft supplies and PSI only $20.00 ???


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Why are harbor freight tools cheaper than lie-nielsen? ;-)


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

some will claim steel quality, finish, ect........

Likely a bit of that......but mostly markup because they can......


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

sawdustfactory said:


> Why are harbor freight tools cheaper than lie-nielsen? ;-)


I get that part. So the PSI is a cheap piece of steel that will only last a short time !??? Vs a lifetime Sorby???
Please enlighten me oh wise one.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm looking at a MT2 spring loaded steb center
> 
> View attachment 63818
> 
> ...


PSI is made in China with Chinese steel.

Sorby is made in the UK with Sheffield steel also made in the UK.

They both may perform the same.

I think this is a case of you decide which country to support.

Not trying to start a debate, just to say the cost to manufacture depends on which country makes the item.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

What would you do ??


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't resist being a wiseass. I don't think I could tell the difference between the Sorby versus Craftsupplyusa when in use. I would recommend getting the one that mounts in your chuck however. One less time threading on the chuck when turning bowls. They are very nice. Oh, and I bought mine from Craftsupplyusa ;-)


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

sawdustfactory said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist being a wiseass. I don't think I could tell the difference between the Sorby versus Craftsupplyusa when in use. I would recommend getting the one that mounts in your chuck however. One less time threading on the chuck when turning bowls. They are very nice. Oh, and I bought mine from Craftsupplyusa ;-)


Thanks, Dusty
I was wondering about that one.
It seems like a good idea however I'm concerned with my Delta 46-460 's bed length being so short, I'd lose a couple of inches wouldn't I ?
Food for thought though....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

It only protrudes from the chuck by 3/8"


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the one that mounts in the chuck from PSI use it regularly no signs of wear or any other issue. ( sometimes you have to buy what you can afford )


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the PSI (two sizes on Amazon for $30) and they are OK. Sometime the center pin is loose but not a big deal. I only use it for spindle work or small face work in hard or dry wood; not the highest quality but meets my needs. On Amazon the Sorby steb center is $65, the Sorby Revolving steb center is $75. I can sorta understand the revolving but not the standard drive center. 
Looks to me like you would still loose the length of the chuck body compared to an MT mount. 
I would prefer not to use a skew or spindle gouge close to the jaws of a chuck.


----------



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

I've got the PSI model on an MT2 mount. Works great so far. Can't imagine getting these things w/o the mount though. Why use a chuck if you don't have to? Just another piece of stuff to have to fool with.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Podus said:


> I've got the PSI model on an MT2 mount. Works great so far. Can't imagine getting these things w/o the mount though. Why use a chuck if you don't have to? Just another piece of stuff to have to fool with.


I use a spur center in my chuck, since I prefer leaving the chuck on my lathe. In addition, the hole in the headstock at the handwheel is occupied with my vacuum chuck adapter, so if I use an item with the MT2 mount, I have the extra hassle of removing the vacuum chuck adapter in order to be able to use the tommy bar to knock out the MT2 mount. I then have to be careful I do not get dust in the adapter or the spindle of the headstock.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I turn mostly bowls on that lathe. Even when I do turn spindles, I usually end up chucking one end at some point. So now I don't have to keep putting on and taking off the chuck. Just open the jaws and remove the spur.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist being a wiseass. I don't think I could tell the difference between the Sorby versus Craftsupplyusa when in use. I would recommend getting the one that mounts in your chuck however. One less time threading on the chuck when turning bowls. They are very nice. Oh, and I bought mine from Craftsupplyusa ;-)


Be careful when buying one for your chuck. I bought one and it will not work in my chuck. I have the 100 Vicmark chuck. It will fit the Nova chucks. The hole in the back of the vicmark is too small in diameter.
Tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

deleted


----------

